# Minolta XG-9, Need some help!



## martin_tapalla (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm pretty new to this whole photography thing. There has been a Minolta XG-9 sitting in my garage for years now and yesterday I decided to take it out of its bag, wipe the dust off it and do some good ol' fashion 35mm photography. So I went out and bought some film and gave it a test run. It already had a 45mm lens attached to it too. However, I was thinking of getting other lenses for it (if that's even possible being that it was made in the late 70's.) So I did some research, as far as my knowledge took me, and now I am a bit lost. I am not exactly sure which lenses will work for it... I am seeing on eBay a lot of "MINOLTA FOR SONY" or "MINOLTA MAXXUM" and they seem to be a little more modern so I am not sure which is the right ones to pick from. Hopefully someone can help, thanks guys!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 26, 2011)

You need lenses with a MC or MD mount often listed as MC/MD as they are the same.  Minolta glass is good.  Other brands of lenses are available in MC/MD mount as well.  I just got back from holiday & had a Tokina 35-105 MC/MD mount lens on as my walk-about lens 90% of  the time.  This lens goes very cheap on eBay to my great surprise as it is a very good performer that is under valued.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 26, 2011)

Ron is correct.

The newer Minolta AF camera's and Sony Digital camera's used the Maxxum mount.
This is not compatible with the older manual focus Minolta mount.

Visually, the Maxxum mount lenses do not have an aperture setting ring ... and the there are gold contacts in the lens mount (for the electronic coupling).

Minolta SLR Lenses


----------



## martin_tapalla (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, I saw some lenses on eBay and they were in great condition... I was actually watching MD 35mm-70mm lens. I was going to bid on it, but I wasn't too sure on the compatibility at the time... it sold for $25 from what I remember. But Thanks guys for the quick responses...


----------

